# Rod Holder's



## Defiant (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey guy's what angle rod holder's do you perfer I am going to order some Driftmaster's and dont know what angle to go with thank's


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to the site and noticed all the different angles they offer #-o 

I know some of the other brands are adjustable.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea Jim there is a few different angle's lol I am looking at the little flatliner's that are 25 degree not sure yet .


----------



## Mattman (Apr 22, 2008)

RAM holders.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one rod holder for my rig, and went with the Scotty's Power-Lock.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=68&pos=10


----------



## Defiant (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks Waterwing's I was looking at those holders also not quit sure what to go with yet still looking and by the way thats a sweet looking boat


----------



## Popeye (Apr 22, 2008)

I have 4 of the Scotty holders as well. Mine don't have the twist lock but have a rubber strap that goes across rod. I used them last year trolling for salmon and had several 15-16lb Kings jerking on them.


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Apr 23, 2008)

This is what I have, they are nice and have a 25 yr warranty. The extensions make for even more mobility.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_016502&id=0025080016504a

Dave


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

I've thought about getting the extension for the mount I have, mostly for the convenience to my wife when she's using the holder. Does the extension seem well-built (sturdy)? 

Oh, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question, sorry. I am still trying to figure out my rodholder situation. #-o


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Apr 23, 2008)

WW- thanks for the welcome. 

The extensions are pretty sturdy. I use mine more for long line trolling small baits mainly but have used them trollling some big cranks and have yet to have any problems.

Dave


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

Dave Deutsch said:


> This is what I have, they are nice and have a 25 yr warranty. The extensions make for even more mobility.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_016502&id=0025080016504a
> 
> Dave




Whats cool about those is that you can fish them for 60 days and then return them if you do not like them (minus the holes you drill in the boat :LOL2


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 23, 2008)

went to basspro on my lunch break today and saw some adjustable rod holders that might be useful. 

Something like this Rod Holders

Here's some more.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 23, 2008)

I ordered the driftmaster flatliner's at 25degree's hope they work ok if not will have to try something else


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks like a great 2-for-1 deal!


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 24, 2008)

If only I had a boat to put them on. Unfortunately I've got other priorities right now, Annivesary, Mothers Day, Level out my homesite, get electric and plumbing done again......The list keeps getting bigger, however the wife did say yesterday that she wanted to make sure we made our new fence gate wide enough that we could back the boat into it =D> So thats one success!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

> ...however the wife did say yesterday that she wanted to make sure we made our new fence gate wide enough that we could back the boat into it So thats one success!



There you go! 8)


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Success!!!!! 

Well sort of, My mother and next door neighbor bought a 12 foot Aluminum V to Flat boat last night. I've been told that if I put in the sweat equity I can take it any time I want. Now I just need to source an outboard for it...... Craigslist here I come.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding! 8)


----------



## Defiant (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok put the rod holder's on and went out with them muskie fishing they were great hold's the rod with no movement and the angle is just about right will have to get some more of them .


----------

